# How will I get my SIN number



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I am due to arive in vancouver in a few weeks on he Bunac programme but the orientation is scheduled for the day I start work. Is it still possible for me to get my own SIN number or can I only recieve it at the Bunac orientation.

thanks


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

laurieflynn said:


> Hi, I am due to arive in vancouver in a few weeks on he Bunac programme but the orientation is scheduled for the day I start work. Is it still possible for me to get my own SIN number or can I only recieve it at the Bunac orientation.
> 
> thanks


Dont know how that works but I had a battle trying to get mine. I stood in a queue with about 20 (all immigrants) getting their photos done for their SIN and I was rejected firstly!!! LOL and I was born in Canada LOL
anyways after a battle with everyone I was told they were confused as what to do with me!!...guess me being canadian caused a problem LOL
anyways hope yours goes smoothly


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Dont know how that works but I had a battle trying to get mine. I stood in a queue with about 20 (all immigrants) getting their photos done for their SIN and I was rejected firstly!!! LOL and I was born in Canada LOL
> anyways after a battle with everyone I was told they were confused as what to do with me!!...guess me being canadian caused a problem LOL
> anyways hope yours goes smoothly


haha, well i`ll look forward to trying to get mine, just worried I might be able to start work on the scheduled date.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> Hi, I am due to arive in vancouver in a few weeks on he Bunac programme but the orientation is scheduled for the day I start work. Is it still possible for me to get my own SIN number or can I only recieve it at the Bunac orientation.
> 
> thanks


Do not know the answer to your question but you cannot work without a SIN. If you arrive a few days prior to beginning work you could always go to the appropriate government office and try to obtain your SIN card. I suspect with all your documentation you will get one there. Otherwise, difficult as it may be, you'll have to book off work and attend the orientation.


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Dont know how that works but I had a battle trying to get mine. I stood in a queue with about 20 (all immigrants) getting their photos done for their SIN and I was rejected firstly!!! LOL and I was born in Canada LOL
> anyways after a battle with everyone I was told they were confused as what to do with me!!...guess me being canadian caused a problem LOL
> anyways hope yours goes smoothly


haha, well i`ll look forward to trying to get mine, just worried I might be able to start work on the scheduled date.


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Do not know the answer to your question but you cannot work without a SIN. If you arrive a few days prior to beginning work you could always go to the appropriate government office and try to obtain your SIN card. I suspect with all your documentation you will get one there. Otherwise, difficult as it may be, you'll have to book off work and attend the orientation.


thanks, I have just found out that I can recieve the number by going to the gov service building and can have it on the day and the actually card takes 8 days to arrive. So looks like Im ok and wont need to attend the orientation.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

laurieflynn said:


> thanks, I have just found out that I can recieve the number by going to the gov service building and can have it on the day and the actually card takes 8 days to arrive. So looks like Im ok and wont need to attend the orientation.


Well that works well then - and you don't actually need the card - anytime I have ever had to give my SIN number I just recited it from memory - I don't ever remember EVER being asked for the actual card (which is a good thing as I haven't seen it in years!) Most Canadians do likewise and commit it to memory like a phone number - so once you get your number just recite it and you'll be fine. having said that, don't preface the number with "I don't have my card" - just say your number!


----------

